# Vintage MTB To Upright Bar / Urban Bike Conversions



## BicycleSafari (Feb 8, 2018)

This is for old mountain bikes (80's through 90's) that have been converted to other uses with more upright bars/riding positions. 
I call them "Safari Bikes" because I've found them to be endlessly useful and they seem to adapt/stay comfortable no mater where you're riding or what you're riding over.

Share what you like about your conversions and any technical or interesting tidbits about your build process/riding experience.

Here's my 1983 StumpJumper Sport
I've been working on piecing this build together for a while, and here's the first iteration.
Still have some details and bits to change/refine, but it rides great as is.
I'm not sold on the Velo-Orange Porteur rack yet. I have the bag that goes with it, and it holds a ton of stuff which is great, but It throws the weight pretty far forward and makes the handling a little headstrong when I have it loaded with a camera and other bits.
I'm also not sold on the Paul Neo retro/touring canti's (I think I have a half set of each) a buddy gave them to me and I thought it'd be fun for this build to have a component that's a little fancier than what I normally go for, but they don't feel quite as good as some of the other setups I've put on my bikes in the past, but I'll see how they do after the pads and rims break in a little. The VO 60mm fenders work really well with the maxxis DTH 2.15's, despite the fact that the tire is 2mm larger than the largest recommended compatible size. This is my first time using the DTH tires and so far I'm really diggin them.


----------



## BicycleSafari (Feb 8, 2018)

*1984 Mt. Whitney*

Here's another build I put together with a similar concept. It came with a staghead (or deerhead) shimano group that I kept intact. I'm not a huge fan of the bullmoose bars, but I went for a slingshot quill stem as a shoutout to the bifurcated style of the original bull moose. The bars are 7/8" (same as 22.2) motorcycle scrambler bars, and they have worked wonderfully.
The tires are definitely on the heavier side, but they seem to be indestructible, I haven't had a flat in over two years. They handle great on pavement and gravel too. I have been tempted to put some kind of maxxis on them though.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay, those are cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

